# Rememberence Day



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2007)

DEBT OF HONOUR REGISTER
In Memory of

W T BAY 

Lance Corporal
5th Bn., Machine Gun Corps

who died on
Monday 30 September 1918 . 

THILLOY ROAD CEMETERY, BEAULENCOURT, Pas de Calais, France 



Here are some pics of my great grandfather who perished in the "Fields of Flanders". A proud member of the British Army. He was in the machine gun corps, from a regiment formed in London.

My cousin visited his grave a few years ago, perhaps the only one of our family to ever do so.

He met his fate on Sept 30 1918. My grandmother claimed that he had been wounded in action a few days before and died of wounds made worse from exposure and delay being brought to the field hospital. 

The picture of the card, is possibly among the last he sent back home. Probably sums up the feeling for all the soldiers of both armies who had to fight in those wretched trenches.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2007)

Tomorrow (Monday) is a "Day of Rememberence" for all members of all armed
force in all wars. My father was in WW-I, and I have some of his papers.
However, I am not blessed with a picture of him. He died in 1935 (I was
born in 1934) and there are no known pictures of him in existance.

Treasure those items, sys.... and be proud.

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 12, 2007)

Are there poppies in those fields during the spring?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the honor sys keep this close to your heart........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 12, 2007)

TO


----------

